# Styx River Monday morn.



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Put in at Seminole and went up Styx to the powerlines. I had alot of fun throwing the bass worm around. The bowfin was around 10 or 12 #'s....also boated 5 bass and one real hungry stompknocker. Fished from 8:00 till 11:00. See you guys on the water!!


----------



## worksuxletsfish (May 17, 2008)

Nice catch... I like the action shots!

Bryce

SUPPORT THE TROOPS!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanx for the report and pics. Looks like you had fun.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Your post brings back good memories, my Dad and I used to fish what we always called River Styx when I was a kid. It's been 38 years or so since I've been there, Ithink I'm due.


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks for the report. I have fond memories of fishing Styx river. I remember we put in at seminole landing and there used to be a catalpa tree right at the landing that would be loaded up with catalpa worms in april. We never caught a lot of fish but the ones we caught sure were pretty. Especially the red and yellow belly sunfish. We fished the sloughs off the main river. Its probably been forty years but I can still see that red and white pencil float turning up and sliding under.


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks for the reply guys..... I also remember some great times on that little river when I was young. One of my favorite side dishes for fried fish was created on that river years ago on a camping trip.We had fried our fish and wanted fries to go with the fish so instead of just throwing the fries into the oil we first sliced our taters into thin washers and then dropped them into the fish meal....(shake of the excess)and ease them down into the hot oil.......and so Styx River Taters were born...

:letsdrink


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice pictures, but what's with the lil ones? I come from the north and since moving here I haven't had much luck with the fresh water at all, so I have become primarily a salt water enthusiast. Are all the fresh water fisheries fished out around here? I had ONE good trip last summer on the simpson and landed 8 keepers (bass). That's been it. Up north (nebraska, Illinois, Montana, Washington) brim are regarded as a nuisance because they are thick in all the waters. What the hell going on down here?


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *roofordie (10/19/2008)*Nice pictures, but what's with the lil ones? I come from the north and since moving here I haven't had much luck with the fresh water at all, so I have become primarily a salt water enthusiast. Are all the fresh water fisheries fished out around here? I had ONE good trip last summer on the simpson and landed 8 keepers (bass). That's been it. Up north (nebraska, Illinois, Montana, Washington) brim are regarded as a nuisance because they are thick in all the waters. What the hell going on down here?


Must be all the Yankees.......Just kidding man :letsdrink To each his own!!

:letsdrink


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

hey riverrat. What kind of cat is that in your pic?


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

> *roofordie (10/21/2008)*hey riverrat. What kind of cat is that in your pic?


It was a channel cat caught on the Alabama river in April of 2006. It was 17 lbs and one of several caught that morning....we eat real good that night.

:letsdrink


----------



## polebenda (Apr 10, 2008)

Nice action shots


----------

